# Electile Dysfunction:



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

the inability to become aroused over any of the choices for president put forth by either party in the 2008 election year.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Is there a possible cure short of death? 
:smt100
I think I'm going to be :smt078again.

Is it too late for Gingrich to step in?

:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

TOF said:


> Is there a possible cure short of death?
> :smt100
> I think I'm going to be :smt078again.
> 
> ...


No kidding. I was really hoping he would run. That would have made me happier than a tick on a leach.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

The primaries here in SC. I did my 'civic duty' this morning. And I am excited. Go Ron Paul!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I didn't even bother to request a mail-in ballot for the AZ primary. I don't like any of the Republicans, and Senator McCain will most likely take AZ, anyway. He remains popular for reasons that are mysterious to me.

This is a very depressing election cycle.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

What are you talking about? Doesn't Hillary Clinton give you wood? :smt082


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> What are you talking about? Doesn't Hillary Clinton give you wood? :smt082


I think I'm going to move to Canada after she's elected.


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm not sure I would elect any of them to run a small town let alone be Pres...

It's diturbing.:smt022


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> What are you talking about? Doesn't Hillary Clinton give you wood? :smt082


If she did then I would need some *VERY SERIOUS* physiological help.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i wrote mitt romney to find out his stance on the 2nd amendment and below is the pasted email response from his office - i wish his signature would have copied over to help prove that his really was from his office
anyway this is his stance

Dear wayne:

Thank you for contacting me about the important issue of gun ownership and the constitutional right to keep and bear arms. I appreciate your interest in my campaign for President and would like to extend my sincere gratitude for taking the time to share your views with me.

I support the Second Amendment as one of the most basic and fundamental rights of every American. It's essential to our functioning as a free society, as are all the liberties enumerated in the Bill of Rights. I am proud to be among the many decent, law-abiding men and women who safely use firearms.

I firmly believe in the importance of responsible gun ownership and sales. I recognize there are people in this country who want to remove all guns in our society and I think they're wrong. Washington needs to distinguish between law-abiding gun owners and criminals who use guns. Those who use a firearm during the commission of crime must be punished severely. The key is to provide law enforcement with the resources they need and punish criminals, not burden lawful gun owners.

As Governor of one of the most liberal states in the country, I stood up for the rights of gun owners and sportsmen over burdensome bureaucratic regulation. I advanced legislation that expanded the rights of gun owners in my state and I've been proud to have the support of pro-Second Amendment and sportsmen's groups in my previous runs for public office. I also designated May 7 as "The Right to Bear Arms Day" in Massachusetts to honor "the right of decent, law-abiding citizens to own and use firearms in defense of their families, persons, and property and for all lawful purposes, including the common defense."

One of the most active fronts in the fight to preserve our Second Amendment rights today is being waged in the courts. As President, I'll appoint strict constructionist judges who will follow the Constitution and not legislate from the bench. I'll also fight to repeal the McCain-Feingold law, which sought to impose restrictions on the First Amendment rights of groups like the National Rifle Association, to advocate for issues we care about.

I am running for President because I fervently believe that I have the experience and vision to address the issues facing our country. Throughout my years in both the private and public sectors, I have been successful by pursuing innovation and transformation. If there ever was a time when innovation and transformation were needed in government, it is now.

Again, thank you for contacting me. Please feel free to visit my website at www.MittRomney.com for updated information on Second Amendment rights and other issues that may be of interest to you. I look forward to hearing from you in the future, and earning your support.
Sincerely,


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

The only one I like is Mike Huckabee. But even he's not the creme of the crop. I hope McCain does NOT get the nod. He lost me when he and Kennedy tried to push that amnesty bill last year. Down here in Texas that is still a sore spot.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

To be honest I've hadn't kept up with the campaigning at all, so I have no preference. A lot of people will pick a trivial issue and whatever candidate meets their needs on that issue will get their vote. I hear so many fellow students blabbing about picking a president who will get us lower gas prices and stuff like that. Sure, cheap gas is nice, but don't rag on the presidents for running up gas prices. Take it out on the idiots who drive H2s and other SUVs that average about 7mpg. I mean, there are somewhat quick fix solution to higher gas prices.

On more important topics like the 2nd amendment stuff, there is not a single quick fix solution if our basic constitutional rights are taken away. If a president says we can't conceal a weapon on or about our bodies, or we can't blast someone who breaks into our homes and threatens our loved ones, then that's how it is, and there's no way around it.

I don't vote for anyone that aims to take away our rights as Americans.


----------



## crazz (Jan 21, 2008)

Ron Paul's campaign is all about maintaining constitutional rights, downsizing government & power to the people.
Sounds good to me:smt1099


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

crazz said:


> Ron Paul's campaign is all about maintaining constitutional rights, downsizing government & power to the people.
> Sounds good to me:smt1099


I thought his campaign was to sleep with more women than any other man. Then I realized I was thinking of Ron Jeremy. Oopsy daisy.


----------



## crazz (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm sure that's part of Ron Paul's campaign too
Along with every other man on this planet.

I should've probably put the word _single_ between other and man.


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Chuck Norris supports Mike Huckabee. We should all follow Chuck LOL


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> The only one I like is Mike Huckabee


+1, ditto, me2, exactly!



> Chuck Norris supports Mike Huckabee. We should all follow Chuck LOL


Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

While protecting our second amendment rights is certainly high on the list, it won't be the only criterion I choose by. We need to decide who will be the best President of the United States, not simply the best advocate for our second amendment. Hopefully, they will be one and the same.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

crazz said:


> Ron Paul's campaign is all about maintaining constitutional rights, downsizing government & power to the people.
> Sounds good to me:smt1099


I agree. Now if only the others would follow the Constitution also. (fat chance)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

MLB said:


> While protecting our second amendment rights is certainly high on the list, it won't be the only criterion I choose by. We need to decide who will be the best President of the United States, not simply the best advocate for our second amendment. Hopefully, they will be one and the same.


Unfortunately, the best man (or woman) for the job is not always the most "electable." Assuming we are willing to settle for the lesser of two evils - and there is something to be said for not settling - we also need to look past the primaries and to the general election to see who has the best chance of defeating the greater evil.

But of course a vote for the lesser of two evils is still a vote for evil.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I wonder what they would do if ever American refused to vote. So the vote count was zero.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Unfortunately, the best man (or woman) for the job is not always the most "electable."


I've heard this quite a bit this time around. Of course any candidate is technically "electable" if there's a place for them on the ballot. So what are we dancing around with this term? Are we saying that they don't have enough money? That the American people aren't willing to have a black or woman president yet? Too old? Maybe it's something else?



fivehourfrenzy said:


> I wonder what they would do if ever American refused to vote. So the vote count was zero.


That would be a sad day, since so many fought to ensure that we could.


----------

